# leaf curl...  use cal mag?



## trichnut (Jan 10, 2008)

any input on what should be done?  im going to try and use some cal/mag and see if that helps.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 10, 2008)

taco leaf = Mag Def


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2008)

a little epsom salt and you're good to go


----------



## Canso (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^^^^ yup, what he said.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 10, 2008)

I concur.


----------



## trichnut (Jan 11, 2008)

what's a little? a teaspoon per gal?


----------



## HGB (Jan 11, 2008)

trichnut said:
			
		

> what's a little? a teaspoon per gal?



try 1/2 tsp/gal first... should do the trick... couple days and it looks the same hit em another dose the same


----------



## dnlfacundo (Jan 21, 2008)

the first stages of magnusium diffecence is when the older leaves turn yellow between the leaves and the veins stay green.The leaves should also show signs of rusty brown spots betweens leave veins and leavetips.The later stage is when is when the leaves turn brown and curl upward,the deficiency show start from the bottom upward.It might be something else other than magnusium dif.


----------

